# lighting for a 29 gallon tank



## goldman (Mar 22, 2006)

Greetings:
I am brand new, although I have been reading the postings for a couple of days. I am getting into plants after having an aquarium with just fish for close to a year. Basically, I want a "beginner" type setup...just to have some java fern, moss, anubias, etc. Overall, low light plants.

I have a 29 gallon tank. I have read that this most likely means that I should shoot for 2 watts per gallon so I would be interested in either a 55w or 60 w setup. The problem I have is that the hood that came w/ the aquarium only has one slot for a 20 watt bulb. 

What is the best product for me to purchase to make this upgrade? I see there are compact converters, etc. I basically want the 1) easiest 2) cheapest solution. Also, do i buy these products online? I have yet to see a fish store sell these "upgrades". Are there good websites to buy them from? How much will it cost?

Thanks ahead of time for any feedback.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

Easiest solution: 65W Coralife 30" Freshwater Fixture ($57.95 here: http://www.hellolights.com/301xcofraqcf.html)

Cheapest solution: build your own from an ahsupply kit (http://www.ahsupply.com)


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Depending on the hood you might be able to get a Retrofit kit from www.ahsupply.com for a reasonable price.

Another option would be to check out eBay for the CF lighting.

I recently got a 4 x 55 Watt CF for my 55 Gal for a grand Total of $85 and that included shipping.

Then there's also www.aquabid.com which is also a decent place to find things.

Hope this helps!

PEACE!

-TF


----------



## goldman (Mar 22, 2006)

thank you for the suggetsions/ and feedback..very helpful..

do these lights get too "hot"? I have read that some people say their lights get very hot- i'd like to avoid a fire obviously. thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to apc. I second the choice of an ah supply retrofit www.ahsupply.com - great product, very helpful. With 55W you should be fine for the low light set up you're looking for.


----------



## goldman (Mar 22, 2006)

perhaps i am missing something- but the ahs kit looks like it does not come with the light bulbs. the aqualife kit comes with a light bulb and ultimatley is cheaper and easier. What is the advantage for a retrofit? Wouldn't the aqualife just go in place of my old lighting unit over my hood?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

the AHSupply kit does not include the bulb. But they sell them for ~$20

But if you buy a CF fixture, you're gonna need to replace the actinic with the correct bulb anyway.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

The Coralife fixture in the link I supplied comes with a 6700K bulb, so there will be no need to buy another bulb. If you decide to go with the coralife, it is a standalone unit that should not be used with a canopy.

You can either lay it on top of a glass top (these run around $12-$15), or mount it using the plastic legs you can buy as an accessory ($7-$14, depending on if you get the adjustable legs). If using the legs, you have the option to keep an open top, or you can still use a glass top if you have escape artists or are worried about evaporation.


I think both solutions are pretty similar in price, so it comes down to whether you are a Do-It-Yourself'er or not. If not, go with the Coralife; you will be pleased. If you are a DIY'er, ahsupply seems to be the highest-regarded source for aquarium lighting components and their reflectors are top-notch.


----------



## goldman (Mar 22, 2006)

thank you so much for your help- it is really nice of you. i think you sold me on the corallife as i am not a diy'er. although i sometimes try.

could you possibly just answer a couple more?

1. i assume this does not get too hot to pose a fire hazard

2. i already have a hood and light fixture on top of tank. there is a glass covering where the current light fixture rests. i assume that i would simply replace this new fixture with that one? or do i still need the legs?


----------



## goldman (Mar 22, 2006)

and almost forgot, #3, now that i am at 2 watts per gallon, do i need to add co2 or just fertilizers? i read taht co2 probably isn't necessary at 2 watts per gallon. only in excess of 3 watts?


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

1. There are always risks involved when suspending high-powered lights over a tank of water. That said, I have been using a 2X65W Coralife fixture, and it has not gotten hot to the point where I worry too much. Many others on these forums use these fixtures without issues.

2. I'm not sure exactly what your existing "hood" looks like, but you do not want to enclose the Coralife unit inside any air-restricting enclosure. If you can salvage the glass top portion of your previous hood, you may be able to go without the legs. The nice thing about the adjustable legs (I just ordered a set for myself), is that you can flip the lights up at a 90 degree angle which will make tank maintenance a lot easier.

3. If you want to keep a low-tech setup, you can probably do fine by adding Seachem Excel instead of CO2. But your plants would certainly benefit from CO2 if you felt like adding it, and your choice of plants will increase. CO2 also helps keep certain types of algae from spreading.


----------

